# Moosin' MMA: Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Tim Sylvia



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

10k on the miniature buffalo.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

5k on Pudz :confused05:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Big tim ftw!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow so much been bet on Tim and he is the favourite are you kidding, don't know what makes people think Tim can win this fight, guy could not even beat Randy Couture or Ray Mercer, even Kimbo easily beat Mercer and would probably beat Couture what a joke.

Pudz is winning this fight easy everything I have left on him, I have always believed Tim is a joke and that you could probably go into any Fighting Gym in the world and find a guy who can beat him, he stands no chance against TWSM


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think pudz takes this ....but Kimbo beating Randy? Come on killer Im a huge Kimbo fan but I'm not crazy. I put 5k on pudz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sylvia makes him tap him out with second round side control punches!



Round 1: Pudzian grabs Sylvia's leg tosses him to the mat. Sylvia pops back up and Pudzian muscles him against the cage. Referee Herb Dean warns the Pole immediately for grabbing the fence. No punches from Pudzian, just pure muscle as he works for another takedown. Sylvia breaks free and lands a glancing punch or elbow that cuts Pudzianowski toward the back of the head. Sylvia jabbing and pushing forward on Pudzianowski, landing knees from the clinch. Pudzianowski's hands are by his side already. Sylvia grabs a loose standing guillotine and spins Pudzianowski to the mat. Pudzian looking for an armbar, but Sylvia stacks him up and takes side control. 10-9 Sylvia.

Round 2: Sylvia working Pudzianowski with knees from the clinch, leg kicks and jabs. Pudzianowski flops to the mat and the crowd jeers. Sylvia decides to follow him down, takes side control. A few punches later, Pudzianowski taps and Herb Dean waves it off.

Tim Sylvia (26-6) def. Mariusz Pudzianowski (2-1) via TKO (punches) R2 1:43

link


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Wow so much been bet on Tim and he is the favourite are you kidding, don't know what makes people think Tim can win this fight, guy could not even beat Randy Couture or Ray Mercer, even Kimbo easily beat Mercer and would probably beat Couture what a joke.
> 
> Pudz is winning this fight easy everything I have left on him, I have always believed Tim is a joke and that you could probably go into any Fighting Gym in the world and find a guy who can beat him, he stands no chance against TWSM


Tim is a what? Only joking bud, Timmy is a joke I just thought he'd have too much for PUDZ, and it turned out to be the case, the Maine iac is still crap though, but cheers for the creds TIMMY.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here it is if anybody missed the fight..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Wow so much been bet on Tim and he is the favourite are you kidding, don't know what makes people think Tim can win this fight, guy could not even beat Randy Couture or Ray Mercer, even Kimbo easily beat Mercer and would probably beat Couture what a joke.
> 
> Pudz is winning this fight easy everything I have left on him, I have always believed Tim is a joke and that you could probably go into any Fighting Gym in the world and find a guy who can beat him, he stands no chance against TWSM


 that is what you get for underestimating the natural.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

OH WELL, I never let a chance to donate credits pass me by lately..this was no different..


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Dam thought tim was done and that puds could have a good chance to win this >< how wrong lol tim outclassed puds by miles ah well


----------

